# 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁'𝘀 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗠𝗼𝘀𝘁 𝗔𝗡𝗡𝗢𝗬𝗜𝗡𝗚 𝗤𝘂𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗣𝗲𝗼𝗽𝗹𝗲 𝗔𝘀𝗸 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗜𝗻𝘁𝗿𝗼𝘃𝗲𝗿𝘁𝘀 𝗢𝘂𝘁 𝗧𝗵𝗲𝗿𝗲� 😒



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

"Why are you so rude?"

Rude for staying quiet, I guess you want to hear me criticize you instead then?


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

"Why don't you socialize more?"
"Why are you so reserved?"
"Can't you be more friendly?"


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

lifeaholic said:


> "Where did you jump from, you scared me"


lol

Or, how about

"Have you been here the whole time?"


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

When my family ask me these questions I just become happy. But otherwise:

-"Why don't you stay a little longer?? 😃
(Spend the night here!!! No, youre NOT ALLOWED TO LEAVE" _grabs arm)
and from childhood I remember:_
-"Why are you so weird?"
-"Don't you have any friends?"
-"Can you please *SPEAK UP?*"


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

goodvibe said:


> lol
> 
> Or, how about
> 
> "Have you been here the whole time?"


So true of me too! But usually it’s not a question but a... F*** ME!!!!!! Kind of outburst or “You scared me!” statement.

But why is it so much harder being intentionally silent? 😩


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

For me, it’s usually the lack of reciprocated questions.

I feel like I carry most of the conversations IRL. I think very extroverted personalities don’t understand when introverts don’t just openly share their stories and experiences, and introverts tend to refrain because they are apprehensive that someone may not want their opinions/personal anecdotes.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Lol reading some of these comments I can really relate to

the one where ppl don’t know if you are there.....Im so quiet, I even walk on my toes ( habit), I believe it’s from always having insomnia so I was always up at night ...while everyone else slept I learned to be very quiet esp when I walk. 
but I end up scaring the hell out of ppl, I will come up behind them ( not on purpose) and speak...and they jump and scream and then I jump and scream bc their reaction scared me....then we all laugh

when I had roommates I was always told by many of them, that I was like living with ghost, 👻


----------



## Cherrydactyl (May 19, 2021)

I hate any comments/questions towards my "quietness." If I'm quiet, it's usually because I couldn't find an opening in the convo, I'm just plain tired and have no energy, or I'm not interested in the topic being discussed. I don't think it's my problem that the other person can't read the room.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

It was between "Are you ok?" and "what are you thinking about?" for me. I choose "Are you ok?" because that's the question I get asked most. I am 99% of the time they ask. In fact I'm actually more ok not talking. It makes me feel really uncomfortable when people ask that question.

"What are you thinking about?" bothers me all the time because it's not anyone's business, and just because I'm quiet doesn't mean I'm smart. I usually respond with "Nothing. My mind is totally blank." (even thought it's not always true.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I voted 'are you ok' because I dislike people fretting over how I feel, but I'm not sure people are referring to my introversion in any way when they ask it. I think people just tend to interpret me as unhappy.


----------



## Winterlight (Sep 3, 2021)

When someone asks if I'm "lonely"
"Its called blessed solitude, now shoo"
😁


----------



## Winterlight (Sep 3, 2021)

Annie S. said:


> It was between "Are you ok?" and "what are you thinking about?" for me. I choose "Are you ok?" because that's the question I get asked most. I am 99% of the time they ask. In fact I'm actually more ok not talking. It makes me feel really uncomfortable when people ask that question.
> 
> "What are you thinking about?" bothers me all the time because it's not anyone's business, and just because I'm quiet doesn't mean I'm smart. I usually respond with "Nothing. My mind is totally blank." (even thought it's not always true.


"What are you thinking about?"
"Is a wood chipper better to dispose of a body or a kiln?"
"Okay, I'll...uh leave you alone"
_just smiles_


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Why aren't you smiling?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> I voted "why are you so quiet" but also could be "why don't you smile more?"
> 
> Because I don't feel like talking and smiling? Is it really that confusing?


"Why are you so quiet?" 

"Because I don't feel like talking." 

"Why don't you smile more?" 

"First, I don't feel like smiling, second, someone might see me smiling as an invitation to talk to me."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> I see whats it's like to be an introvert..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank James is funny. Another funny one is Abbey Howe (she's enneagram oriented though).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Winterlight said:


> "What are you thinking about?"
> "Is a wood chipper better to dispose of a body or a kiln?"
> "Okay, I'll...uh leave you alone"
> _just smiles_


That would backfire with me because it sounds like an interesting (theoretical) problem to solve. 

Wood chipper. A kiln wouldn't do a good enough job to cremate a full body. 

Actually, maybe use the wood chipper, gather up the chunks, then put them in the kiln. 


* *




Strictly looking at it as an intellectual problem, not something I would actually want to act upon.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Nothing, questions don't really annoy me unless someone was purposely trying to be annoying, mean, spiteful, etc.

The "What are you thinking?" one can become annoying if I respond with a, "Nothing." and that person won't accept that as a response. Although I guess that'd be more pestering than being asked an annoying question.

Otherwise, no bad questions unless seemingly trying to be annoying, mean, spiteful, etc.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> "Why are you so quiet?"
> 
> "Because I don't feel like talking."
> 
> ...


That might be an INTPs reason for not smiling. XD 

I feel like if I walked around smiling all the time it would just be creepy.
Like..


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> That might be an INTPs reason for not smiling. XD
> 
> I feel like if I walked around smiling all the time it would just be creepy.
> Like..


Flashbacks to Overly Attached Girlfriend meme!


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

X10E8 said:


> ��


Why are you single
Why do you dress how you do 
Why are you such a prude 
Why are you so quiet 
You know you might get hurt if you walk home alone(People assume quiet, helpful and polite = harmless) 
Whats your type


----------

